# Mature Dating: The Rules Have Changed - Part 1



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

*Part 1: The Basics*

In order to go out on a proper date, you must know the mature dating basics before going. You don't want to embarrass yourself or do something that is frowned upon during a date. Dating for older people is much different than a younger person's dating. For example, they have higher expectations and know what they want. Older people know how to read someone easily by their actions and by what they say. This is because they have had plenty of experience dating in their past.     

Two adults should always be up-front about what they want, and in this way they can communicate better. If one adult has a different desire in a relationship, it probably won't work out. For example, one person might be looking for a casual relationship and nothing too serious. The other person is looking to get married within a few months and settle a family. This is all too much for the person who just wants a casual relationship. They draw back because they are afraid of getting hurt or sucked into a place where they won't be able to enjoy the opposite sex. 

   Most adults know that it is important to meet in safe places, otherwise if something goes wrong - no one would be there to save  them. This is very true if you are woman but keep in mind, it can also be dangerous for men as well. If you are participating in online  dating, you always need to be extra careful. You should at least know the person's first and last name before going on a date, a few things about their life, plus their living situation. Let someone know where you're going, and with whom.

Meeting up with anyone within a short amount of time is dangerous and you will look desperate. Try to take things slowly, even if you are dating multiple people.    You want to be sure the other person is interested in you. 

Now, if you are a woman - you don't have to tell your age. Some women look very young but are ashamed of their age, and don't want to appear too old. Men don't have a problem with this but sometimes they may hesitate if the woman is not mature enough for them. Other women enjoy dating men that are younger than them because of the sex appeal, or they may just like them for their personality. 

There are plenty of situations that go on in developing relationships.    If you are in your early thirties or forties, please don't sign up for a senior dating site. These sites are usually reserved for people fifty and up who are looking for someone to spend the rest of their life with. A huge age gap isn't a good idea and your differences could damage the relationship. However, there are some people who do have gaps in age and get along just fine. Just be wary of senior dating sites. 

Instead, sign up for regular dating sites that allow users from 18 and up to date. You will find plenty of people who are older since there is no max age. On top of that, most of these sites allow you to look for a person based on the age. Choosing someone close to your age will often yield the best results and the two of you will get along just perfectly. People who are close to the same age usually have the same mentality.


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like a lotta trouble to melayful:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

I always follow the Beavis and Butthead approach:  "Hey, Baby!"  Works every time . . . :banghead:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Sounds like a lotta trouble to melayful:



Well, YOU sound like a lot of trouble to ME, but that's the stuff of a _different_ thread ... 



That Guy said:


> I always follow the Beavis and Butthead approach:  "Hey, Baby!"  Works every time . . . :banghead:



Heh, heh, heh ... he said "baby" ...


----------



## Anne (Apr 20, 2013)

Now, how is one supposed to remember all that??  

Wonder if older people try speed-dating??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I always follow the Beavis and Butthead approach:  "Hey, Baby!"  Works every time . . . :banghead:



As long as there's plenty of TP for the bungholio, then the date should work out just fine (as said by Cornholio). layful:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> As long as there's plenty of TP for the bungholio, then the date should work out just fine (as said by Cornholio). layful:



And she will undertand when I ask, "Are you threatening me?"


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

Anne said:


> Now, how is one supposed to remember all that??



Cliff Notes? 



> Wonder if older people try speed-dating??



I just had a vision of Arte Johnson and Ruth Buzzi on a date, with him falling slowly to the ground after she hits him with her purse.


----------



## Anne (Apr 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Cliff Notes?
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a vision of Arte Johnson and Ruth Buzzi on a date, with him falling slowly to the ground after she hits him with her purse.



Hahaha; I remember those two!!  Classic humor!!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Apr 21, 2013)

:rofl:  It took me awhile to realize that that was Don Rickles!!     Hilarious!!!


----------



## lilpoppy1 (May 3, 2013)

I want to try speed dating, in fact the next reality show should be about older people and speed dating, now that would be funny. Can you imagine being out on a speed date and suddenly your dentures fall out because your laughing so hard at the guys who want to be with a MILF. haha.


----------

